# Possible Buy



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

nothing stands out as "wrong" in that photo.


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

I know he's standing on an incline, but his pasterns look super upright and a bit long.....only thing I can pick out immediately, however it could be the photo too...


----------



## Lwhisperer (Sep 11, 2012)

Thanks for the input! I was wondering about his pasterns as well, but also can't tell if it's just the incline. I e-mailed the owner and asked if he had any other pictures... Also asked if there's a time I can go look at him. I think he's cute, and as long as there are no big conformational faults, I think he's definitely worth the $100 and the trailer trip. And I found out my boarding facility offers "package deals" on boarding rates so hubby is more ok with the idea of two horses. It seems like it'll be a go if he checks out. I'd hate for this boy to end up somewhere bad simply because no one wanted to feed and care for him. He's just a baby!


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

Babies always seem to have super long upright or slanted pasterns. It's kinda something they grow into. Not much, but they seem to grow into the pasterns as they get older. i think he's adorable, and would definitely be worth the cost if nothing were wrong with him.


----------



## aldebono (Mar 15, 2012)

Wow what a cute boy! I would definitely be driving out to see him and $100 is a steal. The horses around here for $100 are pretty sad. Please keep us updated.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

I like him and he looks built well and he sure is cute! And that's a good looking colt they are practically giving him away at $100. Be sure to inquire about his breeding background don't want to end up with an HYPP positive colt.


----------



## Lwhisperer (Sep 11, 2012)

Got an email back with some more pictures. The owner said he banged up his leg a little a while ago (after the pics, I'm assuming) so I need to have a vet check him out before I decide on anything. 

"Hi, His AQHA papers have been sent, just haven't got them back yet. I haven't messed with his feet much. I've done a little desensitizing. He scrapped his leg up, so I ran a water over it with a hose. He was very good about that. He hasn't been gelded. I can send a picture of his mom, I never have seen his dad."

I am going to ask about his bloodline when I send out the next email. From the pics, I can tell his hooves need a trim but they're still not the best conformation shots. Any other comments about these? Nothing is glaring to me but I'm not the best judge of conformation.

P.S. He's about 80 minutes' drive from me. Considering going to look at him tomorrow.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

I love the way he's built. I'd just check his breeding and soundness with the hurt foot.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EmilyJoy (Dec 30, 2011)

I second the "nice" vote... For $100 dollars he is a WAY good deal... Around here a reg. horse like him nicely built, depending on the pedigree would not go for less then 300-500ish.. I like his bum!


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

I like him-hooves are quite long, check for club, but at his age a lot can be done. He looks nice & is not starving-which is good.


----------



## Lwhisperer (Sep 11, 2012)

Well, hubby is recanting his "ok" with a second horse, as hay prices are so high that my boarding manager told me she can't give me a discounted rate until March, when the pasture horses will start needing way less hay. I'm trying to convince him to just let me go out and look at him... (secretly hoping hubby will fall for him in the process, as this would eventually become his riding horse). I've also found a way to drive him up to me for just the cost of gas. *SIGH!* Why does my pony lifestyle have to be so costly...  Will update if/when I go see him.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

His low price may be due to the high price of hay. 

This is not a good winter for horses... and have is a rare commodity in some places.


----------



## Lwhisperer (Sep 11, 2012)

Yay! We're going to go look at him. Boarding manager is excited about the idea of another baby (she breeds Arabs and has a 5-month old colt herself) and said she'd help me out as much as she can since this would be my first youngster. If I like his looks/personality in person, I'll call the vet out and see what he thinks of him. If that all checks out, he'll be coming home within 2 weeks. I'm only a leeeetle bit excited... :smile:


----------



## Lwhisperer (Sep 11, 2012)

Ok, we're set for 11:30 tomorrow and here are his bloodlines: 
I don't know much about most of the horses on his sire's side; anyone heard of the more modern ones? 

Sire
Ww Windy Dean Quarter Horse

Dam
Salute B Girl (Can't find her on allbreed... But I know she's registered through AQHA)


----------



## gogaited (Oct 8, 2012)

Lwhisperer said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I've been watching this colt go through CL for quite a while now. His price has been lowered many times and I'm considering going out to look at him... The price drops concern me a bit because that usually means there is something wrong, but horses in my area have been going for almost nothing due to the drought and winter and I'm wondering if that's why they're so desperate to sell.
> I know this is a terrible confo shot as he is standing on an incline, but can you tell anything at all about his build from this shot? I know he will be growing into himself considerably as he is only about 7 months old, but I could use any opinions or critique. Thank you!
> ...



Hey! I have been eying him too! My main problem is finding a place to board.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Lwhisperer said:


> Ok, we're set for 11:30 tomorrow and here are his bloodlines:
> I don't know much about most of the horses on his sire's side; anyone heard of the more modern ones?
> 
> Sire
> ...


He is ranch performance bred. Ought to be a nice using horse lots of potential.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

for $100.00 bucks he looks a like a deal. i would not worry about a scrape, a gash, or deep cut i would be concerned about. and at that price I would not even vet check, if he appears sick then i would , and make him back up to see how he reacts to his hind end. I did not see impressive lineage nor poco bueno so i would not worry about the genetic diseeases.


----------



## squigley (Oct 30, 2012)

Gorgeous!! what breed? I dont really know wether he's good deal as im from ireland and I dont know your currency ( we have euro's not dollars) but he definetly looks the part! I wouldnt worry too much bout his pastern just get a vet to have a look, if hes the horse for you im sure you can overlook his faults x goodluck


----------



## Lwhisperer (Sep 11, 2012)

Squigley, he's an American Quarter Horse. Just looked up the exchange rate and he's about 78.5 euros. I'm glad that he's ranch bred... He'd mostly be a trail horse but hubby wants a versatile horse that he could do a lot with. I think I'd be able to do most of this baby's beginning desensitizing, handling and maybe basic lunging, but I'd probably find a trainer to put at least 30 days training on him after he grows up and fills out. I'm not experienced with actual training and hubby loves horses and riding, but isn't what I'd call an advanced rider. A horsey friend of mine just said she thought he might be a little "in at the knees" on the front legs. Does anyone else see this? I will see if the owner will let me take better confo shots when I'm out there.


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

I think he's cute! Can't wait to hear how it goes when you meet him


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Nice looking colt! I'm glad you are going to have him checked. A $100 horse can be very expensive $100-horse if he has issues that could be a problem down the road. But he sure seems worth the vet check.
(Busy-body comment: Those owners need to do something about those electric fence posts so another horse doesn't get hurt.)


----------



## squigley (Oct 30, 2012)

That is unbelievably cheap!!!


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

Lwhisperer said:


> Ok, we're set for 11:30 tomorrow and here are his bloodlines:
> I don't know much about most of the horses on his sire's side; anyone heard of the more modern ones?
> 
> Sire
> ...


Check the name of the dam because she's not coming up...either with the one you posted or variations of. 

For the top side, Windchester was a great stud. This baby is foundation bred with a little bit of a modern twist. Not bulldog built, but more modern built. For $100 definitely worth a look! And the distance you need to go is a drop in the bucket. My horse was 90 miles away at my trainer's for quite a few years, and I bought a 3 WP mare from Texas.


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

Well how was he?? I assume you saw him already? It's 4:40 here


----------



## SaddleStrings (May 15, 2012)

Hopefully the OP is having fun with her new colt


----------



## Lwhisperer (Sep 11, 2012)

Ok, so I'm now looking at this as more of a rescue situation... Those nice pictures were taken this summer before she weaned him. Since she weaned him he has lost some weight. During the weaning process, she decided it was a good idea to make him a stall out of loose plywood and cattle panels and he tried to break through that mess to get to his mom. Hence the leg injury. This was about 3 weeks ago. He's pretty scratched up on two legs, but nothing outrageously deep or on any tendon areas. The cut in the picture is the deepest/worst one. She told me she had pretty much not touched this boy and let him and his mama sit in the pasture without human encounter until a month ago. 
His feet look TERRIBLE. They look like they are sound as far as structure and build go, but his hooves are so long that they are beginning to split in the middle on each hoof. She hasn't messed with his legs at all and when I was carefully rubbing him down to see what he would put up with, he kicked out every time I got to the top of his legs. Not in a mean way, but it was clear that he hasn't really been worked with at all. 
He seems to have a sweet demeanor. He was a little nervous at first but is curious about EVERYTHING. He quickly learned that hubby's motorcycle helmet wasn't a monster, and then he stuck his nose right into it... I think he thought it was some kind of funky bucket and wanted to know if there was anything yummy inside! He does lead well and stood tied nicely for about 15 minutes while I talked to the owner. 
SO with purchase ($100), geld ($200-ish), tricky hoof trim ($50+), and lots of TLC I think he will turn out to be the "good deal" we thought he was going to be in the first place. When my vet comes out for the gelding process, I'll have him check him over. Even if he turns out not being exactly what we wanted, I can't let him be treated like this anymore. We're in the process of arranging his trip to my barn.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

He doesn't look too bad and he has a nice stout build. He isn't that underweight I don't see any muscle loss. He looks like he's wormy with maybe a hay belly, I think that's causing his riby look. A trim or two will remedy his feet. The cuts aren't too bad the ones on his cannon bone may not get all the hair back, but nothing looks infected. But it is a shame they put him in an unsafe area. Nice colt definitely worth buying. I like him a lot. If he were here in Oklahoma and I went to look at him I'd purchase him.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lwhisperer (Sep 11, 2012)

Thanks, Peppy! The owner did say she dewormed him for the first time ever two days ago so that could definitely be a wormy belly. He moves nicely on all four legs so I'm pretty sure any lasting damage from the cuts will only be minor and cosmetic, and I couldn't care less about a scar or two. Hubby is VERY attached to this boy! We are going to name him "Rebel," after his great-grandfather's old ranch horse who had a similar color and personality.


----------



## aldebono (Mar 15, 2012)

Great to hear you are getting him! He is so cute and I bet you were disappointed to find him in such a state.


----------



## SaddleStrings (May 15, 2012)

Hurray!!  Looks like you've got yourself a new forever pal, and husband-sitter, Lol! He is sure nice looking, congrats!!!


----------



## alexischristina (Jun 30, 2009)

He's absolutely adorable! Good luck with him and be sure to keep everybody updated.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

It never ceases to amaze me how many stupid things people can do when it comes to keeping horses.

Keep on his worming schedule and run a few fecals on him about 2 weeks apart to make sure you get done what needs doing. 

He has nice low hocks and knees and looks to have good bone. The cuts will heal.. and likely be cosmetic. Get some good hay in him.. or some alfalfa cubes or complete feed of some sort (if the hay is not so good).


----------



## Barrelracer00 (Sep 9, 2012)

Def buy! For 100 you can't get any better! Go for it, girlie


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Sounds like it was a good day for you and your husband...and a very good day for Rebel! Congratulations.


----------



## Lwhisperer (Sep 11, 2012)

Ok, Rebel's new life is just about to start. We're going to pick him up at 1 pm on Wednesday. His stall is ready and waiting for him and he's scheduled to lose his baby makers on Monday.  Then we'll gradually introduce him to my other horse, Caly, in the outdoor arena for a few days. When they've decided they're buddies, we'll put him out in the big pasture with the other horses. And those poor hooves will be trimmed ASAP.


----------



## Lwhisperer (Sep 11, 2012)

P.S. I found this mare for sale on my local CL... Turns out she's the half sister of Rebel! They have the same sire.

Skipper W Mare


----------



## Lwhisperer (Sep 11, 2012)

Rebel in his new stall! Sorry the pic is cruddy... The sun was going down and they hadn't turned the lights in the barn on yet. AND I was using my cell. :? He showed me a crazy eye when I used the flash!


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

congrats on getting him. He will be much happier w/o his baby makers, with good care and training he will make a good horse.


----------



## TheLauren (Aug 26, 2012)

he's super adorable. It's great to hear he is going to a new home. Congrats!


----------

